# Brahms Chorale Preludes Op. 122



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

This is Brahms last opus, they were composed after Clara Schumann's death and he already was aware of his illness. I found these pieces very beautiful and moving, with a rich harmonic language and great contrapunt. The one called "Es Ist Es ist ein Ros’ entsprungen" is almost trascendental.

Honestly, i don't listen too much to organ music, but this music is worth it. What's your opinion about this work? Do you like it?

P.D: excuse me for my english, i practice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

JoachimBlas26 said:


> This is Brahms last opus, they were composed after Clara Schumann's death and he already was aware of his illness. I found these pieces very beautiful and moving, with a rich harmonic language and great contrapunt. The one called "Es Ist Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen" is almost trascendental.
> 
> Honestly, i don't listen too much to organ music, but this music is worth it. What's your opinion about this work? Do you like it?
> 
> P.D: excuse me for my english, i practice.


Es Ist Es ist ein Ros is the thing that keeps it on the cards, it's a popular piece on Christmas, wedding's and funeral's.

I do have a recoding playing Martin Schmeding (organ) , fantastic sound. But ones a year is enough for me personaly.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

JoachimBlas26 said:


> This is Brahms last opus, they were composed after Clara Schumann's death and he already was aware of his illness. I found these pieces very beautiful and moving, with a rich harmonic language and great contrapunt. The one called "Es Ist Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen" is almost trascendental.
> 
> Honestly, i don't listen too much to organ music, but this music is worth it. What's your opinion about this work? Do you like it?
> 
> P.D: excuse me for my english, i practice.


Your English is absolutely fine!

I enjoy these organ pieces, and I thought I'd mention that Busoni made piano transcriptions of them. Paul Jacobs recorded them in a Busoni collection for Arbiter - he said they were the hardest things he'd ever played.

I got to know the music from Virgil Fox's pioneering recording. However a few years ago I discovered a recorded performance from Gerd Zacher which I find quite intriguing.


----------

